
Ask HN: Best places to work in NYC as an engineer? - pstrazzulla
Curious what companies someone with 3-5 yrs experience should look at.  Key criteria are strong teams to learn from and a culture of mentorship (comp is important but second tier).<p>Thanks for any suggestions.
======
ArtWomb
If you are looking for growth, I've heard 8 Sleep (a YC alum) is hiring at all
levels. Could be a great time to get in early ;)

